# The drug Get-off-your-ass-idone - Is it real?



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I know I would love a drug to help me get off my ass, unfortunately I do not have such energy all/most of the time.

What I wanted to ask was, is there anything remotely like this in the real world? Perhaps something affordable and with no side effects?


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Weed gets my ass in gear. Whenever I smoke I have the strongest urge to bang out a rough draft or work on one of my other projects. I like it because it's also euphoric, easy and cheap to grow, profitable, and has little to no detrimental side effects. I know this doesn't work for everyone though. A lot of the people I'd used to smoke with would turn into vegetables while high. 

Ritalin can help too... but uh... I wouldn't trust the drug companies.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Try coffee.


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

> What I wanted to ask was, is there anything remotely like this in the real world? Perhaps something affordable and with no side effects?





CosmicJalapeno said:


> Weed gets my ass in gear. Whenever I smoke I have the strongest urge to bang out a rough draft or work on one of my other projects. I like it because it's also euphoric, easy and cheap to grow, profitable, and has *little to no detrimental side effects*. I know this doesn't work for everyone though. A lot of the people I'd used to smoke with would turn into vegetables while high.


Dream on. Every drug has side effects, sooner or later. Even coffee, as someone suggested. If you're going to do a drug, at least don't try to pretend it's magical and doesn't affect your body at all.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Well shoot, isn't there a root, like an irradiated ginseng-derivate or something?

come on there's got to be something

not coca leaves though, they are too weak


----------



## ZMX (Jul 2, 2012)

Lacking motivation?

Welcome to humanity.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

CaMiMa said:


> Dream on. Every drug has side effects, sooner or later. Even coffee, as someone suggested. If you're going to do a drug, at least don't try to pretend it's magical and doesn't affect your body at all.


I said little to no detrimental side effects. It might effect my body (like every single chemical I introduce to it) but that doesn't mean it's a bad thing.

Must we continue to argue this Camima? Can't we just agree that I'm right and you're wrong.


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

CosmicJalapeno said:


> I said little to no detrimental side effects. It might effect my body (like every single chemical I introduce to it) but that doesn't mean it's a bad thing.
> 
> Must we continue to argue this Camima? Can't we just agree that I'm right and you're wrong.


"Little to no side effects" means it might not have an effect at all, and that's just stupid. Of course it will. And it's "it might *affect* my body", not effect.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

CaMiMa said:


> "Little to no side effects" means it might not have an effect at all, and that's just stupid.


You keep taking what I said out of context by leaving a certain word I used out of my original statement. I'll give you a clue, it starts with the letter *D*. Can you guess what word I'm thinking of? 



CaMiMa said:


> Of course it will. And it's "it might *affect* my body", not effect.


I hate you.


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

CosmicJalapeno said:


> You keep taking what I said out of context by leaving a certain word I used out of my original statement. I'll give you a clue, it starts with the letter *D*. Can you guess what word I'm thinking of?


Side effects are usually detrimental. According to the Merriam-Webster definition:


> *:* a secondary and usually *adverse* effect (*as of a drug*)


So saying the word "detrimental" is almost redundant in this case, as I'm sure what the OP meant by "side effects" were precisely adverse effects. It doesn't change my point. Drugs are called drugs for a reason, and they always affect your body and present _detrimental_ effects sooner or later. Even if you might not realize those effects are related to the drug.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I heard Ritalin or Adderol work well for that but I heard it completely messes with you and eventually you become addicted and cannot function without it. Personally, I'll stick to coffee.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I heard Ritalin or Adderall work well for that but I heard it completely messes with you and eventually you become addicted and cannot function without it. Personally, I'll stick to coffee.


qft.
tolerance is an awful thing ><


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Free "drug".


----------



## McSwiggins (Apr 2, 2013)

Coffee and 5-Hour Energy are my stimulants of choice. I've known people that feel energized by Vitamin B50, but it never did much for me. Then again, 5 Hr Energy is a combo of caffiene and B vitamins (according to the ads) . . .


----------

